

Programmers vs. Managers: meetings and productivity - adibchoudhury
http://attentiv.com/manager-vs-maker/

======
craftkiller
I know open office plans aren't popular on hacker news so this is preaching to
the choir, but I think that meetings and open office plans are symptoms of the
same issue: managers don't have enough direct control over success. They get
to set everything up (hiring, organizing teams, prioritizing) but then, like a
year-long rube Goldberg machine they have to watch and wait to be needed. I
know if I was in that position I'd go crazy and start trying to directly
manipulate success, which may take the form of meetings, "hackathons", and
forced collaboration.

------
mihvoi
nice. so true...

